# what to use for patterns you want to keep



## twedlake (Oct 23, 2018)

i have a couple of chairs that family members want me to fabricate/construct however knowing my family, it will turn into 20 of them before it's over with. What do you guys typically use to create templates/patterns that you want to keep for "do-overs"?

I read so much about melamine being the go-to material but then I read so much about it chipping, hard to work with, etc. I'm a NOVICE and I'm NOT good at this stuff by any stretch of the imagination but I don't use cheap crap for tools so I'm not afraid to spend a few buck on a material that's easy to use first off, and then will last for repeated use secondly


Thanks from a newbie.


----------



## mjadams61 (Jan 1, 2016)

I have not made any yet now since I got back into wood working but I use to make one master template out of some 1/2" or 3/4" birch or sanded plywood then use it to make tempory templates out MDF or hardboard to use on the router table with a trim bit or to draw out the shape on what ever wood I am using to cut out on a bandsaw or scrollsaw


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

drop by your local sign shop . . . . they use 1/8 and 1/4" PVC sheets for signs
and come in 4x8' sheets. . . you could get old signs for practically nothing
or even free. easy to cut with most hand tools. drill a hole in the end and 
hang them on the wall out of the way. (for the next 20 years).

.

.


----------



## twedlake (Oct 23, 2018)

John Smith_inFL said:


> drop by your local sign shop . . . . they use 1/8 and 1/4" PVC sheets for signs
> and come in 4x8' sheets. . . you could get old signs for practically nothing
> or even free. easy to cut with most hand tools. drill a hole in the end and
> hang them on the wall out of the way. (for the next 20 years).
> ...


thanks, never thought about that. these pvc sheets you're referring to; can they be trimmed with a flush cut router bit or is something special required to cut them that granular?


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

My first choice is 3/8" baltic birch plywood. It's got enough thickness for a bearing to ride against and still get the full cut with a flush trim bit. I'll use 1/4" in a pinch, but the gap between the bearing and the cutter means that, to get the cutter on the entire workpiece, you are left with very little bearing on the pattern. Baltic birch has very few voids in the ply. It holds up to a bearing way better than MDF.


----------



## emmanathan (Oct 25, 2018)

​


mjadams61 said:


> I have not made any yet now since I got back into wood working but I use to make one master template out of some 1/2" or 3/4" birch or sanded plywood then use it to make tempory templates out MDF or hardboard to use on the router table with a trim bit or to draw out the shape on what ever wood I am using to cut out on a bandsaw or scrollsaw


Awee..that is a worth reply!


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

For patterns I’ve always used 1/4” sheet material. This could be Birch ply or Masonite. It works well for leg patterns such as cabriole legs and such.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Feb 18, 2015)

I have used MDF before and it's good for about 2 times. I now use 1/4" Baltic Birch ply. You need to buy the good stuff and you can't buy it at any of the big box stores. Most lumber yards that sell hardwood boards will sell BB. Just give them a call.


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

Kitchen fitters templates were made from Paxolin or Tufnol. These are fabric laminates.
Before Stainless steel, used also for some marine fittings.
johnep


----------



## twedlake (Oct 23, 2018)

mmwood_1 said:


> My first choice is 3/8" baltic birch plywood. It's got enough thickness for a bearing to ride against and still get the full cut with a flush trim bit. I'll use 1/4" in a pinch, but the gap between the bearing and the cutter means that, to get the cutter on the entire workpiece, you are left with very little bearing on the pattern. Baltic birch has very few voids in the ply. It holds up to a bearing way better than MDF.


thank you, just seeing this and ironically enough as I sit here after my trip to Home Depot, this is exactly what I bought, Laying out my templates on it now.

Thank you all


----------

